# Download - The Virtual Garden !!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Download - The Virtual Garden 
Whether you're looking to design a new garden from scratch, or simply want to take a fresh approach to re-designing an existing garden, the virtual garden offers a user-friendly source of inspiration. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/design/virtualgarden_index.shtml


----------

